# Wo gibt es das Rezept für schweres Primitives Leder



## Papa Mario (4. Januar 2011)

Mahlzeit zusammen,

Ich wollte mal fragen, wo ich das Rezept Muster: Schweres primitives Leder herbekomme.

Danke


----------



## lord just (4. Januar 2011)

rezept gibt es nichtmehr und wird jetzt direkt vom lehrer ab skill 485 gelernt.


----------



## Papa Mario (5. Januar 2011)

Jup Danke, 

hab ich heute gemerkt.


----------

